# A great site for people interested in the heavens



## nan (Jan 15, 2014)

A great site for people interested in studying the stars and planets,lots of info about ufo's and space travel,and other interesting information as well.   www.davidreneke.com/


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes!  I'll cruise that in the quieter moments for sure. Love that stuff. Thanks.


----------

